# Hoover Fishing Seminar XXII



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

Joe Hatfield & the HFS XXII committee met and finalized the plans for the upcoming seminar on Feb. 29. This is really going to be special. They've decided to add speakers from outside Hoover. As always as you'll see they're asking a minimum donation of only $16, which will include your lunch and 5 raffle tickets and we're pretty sure that this raffle is going to be special. So leave room in your car for all the goodies you might have to carry home. For full information and to see link to register go *here*. Remember that there is limited seating for each class. There are 9 classes of which you can pick 4 on a first come first serve basis. When you register on line you will also have a choice of alternative classes should any of your choices be sold out. You can pay via check or PayPal. As always 100% of the net proceeds go to Walnut Springs Middle School Wolves Fishing Club and also to Hartley’s Hawg’s Fishing Club. Best to register now to insure your best class selection. Of course there will be exhibits for you to browse and purchase products. If you would like to have a table to exhibit from please contact *Joe Hatfield* to learn availability and costs.

Long Barbels


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Longbarbels said:


> Joe Hatfield & the HFS XXII committee met and finalized the plans for the upcoming seminar on Feb. 29. This is really going to be special. They've decided to add speakers from outside Hoover. As always as you'll see they're asking a minimum donation of only $16, which will include your lunch and 5 raffle tickets and we're pretty sure that this raffle is going to be special. So leave room in your car for all the goodies you might have to carry home. For full information and to see link to register go *here*. Remember that there is limited seating for each class. There are 9 classes of which you can pick 4 on a first come first serve basis. When you register on line you will also have a choice of alternative classes should any of your choices be sold out. You can pay via check or PayPal. As always 100% of the net proceeds go to Walnut Springs Middle School Wolves Fishing Club and also to Hartley’s Hawg’s Fishing Club. Best to register now to insure your best class selection. Of course there will be exhibits for you to browse and purchase products. If you would like to have a table to exhibit from please contact *Joe Hatfield* to learn availability and costs.
> 
> Long Barbels



Thank you Sir! 

Can't wait for the seminars and that amazing raffle! Tons of great information from local anglers!

Interesting that the speakers will be talking about Central Oh lakes. Not only Hoover. 

Looking forward to it!


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

I will be perfectly upfront with everyone. We decided to add a couple non-Hoover topics to broaden our reach. The attendance has been dipping the last few years and we need to try and reach more folks. Trust me it is something we all debated. 
If it doesn't work we will scrap it. If it does we will limit it to 2 non-Hoover sessions per year. 
Hope to see everyone there. It should be a good event.
Joe Hatfield


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Registered. Mainly interested in Hoover info, for what it's worth.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have been there for close to 20 years, and never miss it. I wish my school could have done something like this. A lot of us don't get to fish Hoover very often, so I'm looking forward to the added classes.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

hatteras1 said:


> I have been there for close to 20 years, and never miss it. I wish my school could have done something like this. A lot of us don't get to fish Hoover very often, so I'm looking forward to the added classes.
> View attachment 339365


Now that you mention it, you don't see many Hatteras out on Hoover. 

I wish my school had this also. Born too soon I guess. I will try to make up for it by fishing more. Supporting those kids fishing teams is important. Great fun every year and tons of good fishing information!


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I live in Columbus, but my mind is on Cape Point, Buxton N.C.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

And maybe hoping to get that SUV stuck in the sand so that crew in the thumbnail can help you get it out.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lost my 4x4 1 year and sank it in the sand.... it happens
been stuck several times, with different trucks. gotta have functional 4x4 and low tires


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Should be another great seminar this year. My son directly benefits from everyone's support as he is a member of the Hartley's Hawgs. Definitely been a great experience for him and has allowed him to become friends with several kids who share the same passion for fishing that he does. And, if you were not aware, your patronage from last year's seminar helped support the current Jr. National Championship team from right here in good ol' Ohio from the Hartley's Hawgs club. If you are interested you can read more about that here and feel free to poke around the website to learn more about what the Hartley's Hawgs is all about.

I also wish they had fishing club opportunities like this when I was a kid... Now I just get to haul my kid around to all the fun events while I watch...


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

Just a brief reminder that we are getting near the date for the* HFS XXII* on Feb. 29th. We had dinner with Joe Hatfield last night and heard about the exciting list of Speakers that will be available at the seminar. He also told us that the raffle is going to be better than ever as they have acquired many nifty items. He asked that we tell you that he has made up a few walk-in tickets that will be available for those that didn’t make advance reservations. The classes will already have been chosen so you won’t be able to arrange selected classes but you will get in the seminar. This is the seminar that features Speakers that will share “local knowledge” of what techniques and patterns are working. You also know that 100% of the net proceeds will go to 2 youth fishing clubs. So now all you need to do is sign-up and look forward to a great day on the 29th. Registration is open now but closes Feb. 22. The committee has been working very hard to make this day a special one, so be prepared to enjoy it.

Long Babels


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Any idea when we’ll know what seminars we got registered for?


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> Any idea when we’ll know what seminars we got registered for?


Likely whatever you signed up for.

Long Barbels


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

We just wrapped up another Hoover Seminar Committee meeting tonight and want to remind everyone that we are closing registration on 2/22 to give us time to make food arrangements and finalize the seminar class schedules. We will have some walk-in registration the day of the event but you won't necessarily get in the seminar classes you want. If you've been thinking about attending get your registration in soon. Thanks all for your support. This will be my 3rd year attending and 2nd year helping out and each year has been a great time and I've come away learning a few things.

It's some great medicine for late winter cabin fever


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

I have never been to this but I did sign up the first day and sent my money in too. Are there any confirmations being sent to verify payment was received and confirm seminar selections?


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fish With Teeth said:


> I have never been to this but I did sign up the first day and sent my money in too. Are there any confirmations being sent to verify payment was received and confirm seminar selections?


Normally no, but you can email Jim Horan. You check in when you get there and they will give you the list of classes and a book with the days activities. I've always had the classes I've selected. (Early registration is best)


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

hatteras1 said:


> Normally no, but you can email Jim Horan. You check in when you get there and they will give you the list of classes and a book with the days activities. I've always had the classes I've selected. (Early registration is best)


We are definitely going to try and get everyone into requested classes but we aren’t able to make the schedules until after registration is closed. This is due to space limits at school and figuring out which speakers are most in demand.

Jim Horan is assisting in an advisory role this year so emailing him won’t help with verifying classes. He’s been very involved with HFS for 20+ years and has earned a reduced role .

Hatteras is absolutely correct regarding everyone receiving your class schedule at check in.

Looking forward to seeing fellow OGFers at this years event.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

kfi said:


> We are definitely going to try and get everyone into reque……...….
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


(Correction..and apologies.. My 18th year, my friends Bill has been there 21 years) He cannot make it this year due to medical reasons. (had 20 on the brain for some reason)


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Today was my first Hoover Seminar: It did not disappoint! Hats off to everyone who helped put it together, and who made presentations (I hope to possibly join you all next year with a River Wiper talk if there's the demand for it).

In all 4 presentations, I learned something new!

I attended the Saugeye, ODNR, Smallmouth, and last but not least Hoover Catfish classes. Just great information to be learned from all.

That said, the Hoover Catfish class was far-and-away my favorite (likely because it was the subject I knew the least about...). At any rate, Zacharia did an amazing job! (I guess this was his first presentation, like ever?? You'd think he'd been doing it for decades...). Suffice to say my next combo will be a Catfish setup, who knew Bluecats hit like that each and every time . Again, just an excellent presentation.

Last but not least, you can read about how the donations go to support kids fishing groups/teams, but witnessing our youth in person, all decked out in fishing team shirts, man that's pretty cool. Really made the whole seminar that much better, knowing all proceeds were directly benefitting them. More than willing to spill a few Hybrid tips/tricks down the road if doing so will help bring in more people, and further benefit our next generation of anglers.

Thanks again guys (and gals) - it was fun!


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

acklac7 said:


> Today was my first Hoover Seminar: It did not disappoint! Hats off to everyone who helped put it together, and who made presentations (I hope to possibly join you all next year with a River Wiper talk if there's the demand for it).
> 
> In all 4 presentations, I learned something new!
> 
> ...


I was already thinking you should give a talk on wipers when I went to the expo and the hoover seminar for the first time this year. I know there's still a lot I need to learn when it comes to targeting wipers. I also agree that all the seminars I attended were good which included both catfish seminars, the odnr stocking seminar and the saugeye seminar. Good jobs guys on putting together a great hoover seminar this year.


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

acklac7 said:


> Today was my first Hoover Seminar: It did not disappoint! Hats off to everyone who helped put it together, and who made presentations (I hope to possibly join you all next year with a River Wiper talk if there's the demand for it).
> 
> In all 4 presentations, I learned something new!
> 
> ...


Thank you for coming AJ. I heard Zacharia knocked it out of the park as well. 

Start working on your presentation. I would love to have you come speak next year!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Snookhunter52 said:


> I was already thinking you should give a talk on wipers when I went to the expo and the hoover seminar for the first time this year. I know there's still a lot I need to learn when it comes to targeting wipers. I also agree that all the seminars I attended were good which included both catfish seminars, the odnr stocking seminar and the saugeye seminar. Good jobs guys on putting together a great hoover seminar this year.


The Expo? I have nothing against it, but I'm not quite sure I'd feel comfortable in front of a crowd that wasn't comprised of mostly local guys. Secondly (and perhaps more importantly) I'd try my best to put together a rather informative presentation. Such a presentation would almost surely put more pressure on any number of my spots. There are only a few scenarios where I would feel comfortable giving out that information to (mostly) strangers: Speaking at an event who's proceeds go directly to funding youth fishing activities? That is definitely a scenario I can get behind. 



hatfield75 said:


> Thank you for coming AJ. I heard Zacharia knocked it out of the park as well.
> 
> Start working on your presentation. I would love to have you come speak next year!


Will do. Just I have to forewarn you, I get talking on these Wipers, ha I'll never shut up!

But seriously, glad to help!


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

acklac7 said:


> The Expo? I have nothing against it, but I'm not quite sure I'd feel comfortable in front of a crowd that wasn't comprised of mostly local guys. Secondly (and perhaps more importantly) I'd try my best to put together a rather informative presentation. Such a presentation would almost surely put more pressure on any number of my spots. There are only a few scenarios where I would feel comfortable giving out that information to (mostly) strangers: Speaking at an event who's proceeds go directly to funding youth fishing activities? That is definitely a scenario I can get behind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was mostly thinking the hoover seminar rather than the expo but I started thinking when I was at the expo that I wish there was a seminar on wipers especially after listening to Troy's seminar on saugeye. But ya you're right the Hoover seminar would be the best venue for your talk. I remember a talk on flatheads where he was talking on where they ambush prey and maybe I'll use it for scouting for new wiper spots this spring. You probably wouldn't have to show specific spots but maybe just talk about the type of habitat you're looking for where wipers tend to stack up. But ya I can see that even when you do that the spillways would be getting hit harder than they already are.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Snookhunter52 said:


> I was mostly thinking the hoover seminar rather than the expo but I started thinking when I was at the expo that I wish there was a seminar on wipers especially after listening to Troy's seminar on saugeye. But ya you're right the Hoover seminar would be the best venue for your talk. I remember a talk on flatheads where he was talking on where they ambush prey and maybe I'll use it for scouting for new wiper spots this spring. You probably wouldn't have to show specific spots but maybe just talk about the type of habitat you're looking for where wipers tend to stack up. But ya I can see that even when you do that the spillways would be getting hit harder than they already are.


Yep. They tend to be a spillway fish, and often only relate to 1 or 2 spots in a plunge pool.

That said, thinking about it some more, no two spillways are the same: I feel confident I can come up with a general overview that will give people an idea of what to look for without blowing up a certain spot.

There's way more to it, though. Water levels, water temperature, TACKLE, Migration tendencies, how to fight a Wiper, how to land one. I'm sure I can fill a 50 minute time slot fairly easily.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

acklac7 said:


> Yep. They tend to be a spillway fish, and often only relate to 1 or 2 spots in a plunge pool.
> 
> That said, no two spillways are the same: I feel confident I can come up with a general overview that will give people an idea of what to look for without blowing up a certain spot.
> 
> There's way more to it, though. Water levels, water temperature, TACKLE, Migration tendencies, how to fight a Wiper, how to land one. I'm sure I can fill a 50 minute time slot fairly easily.


Ya believe me, a seminar packed with knowledge about wipers is really needed. As you're fully aware of there's not much info on them anywhere. I know at least 8 guys that would be interested in attending.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

It was a good presentation again this year. All the speakers are passionate about their species and do a very good job. Jeremy from the ONDR, Division of Wildlife gave a great presentation of fish studies and populations, how the studies and counts are made and the success rates of the changes that was implemented (Size and catch limits)…. and also some changes that (weren't) so successful. It's impressive how quickly these studies and results are learned. What used to take many years to learn and just as many years to see the results. The use of electronics and tracking and the real time results. From Lake Erie to the Ohio River, It was great information. 
Everyone in the class was impressed. 

All the proceeds are used to support the youth fishing clubs of Walnut Springs Middle School and the High School members, (Hartley's Hawgs)

For more information, contact Joe Hatfield
<:[email protected]>


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone for coming out to today's seminar. After helping out with checking everyone in, I was able to make it to a couple of the seminar sessions. I really enjoyed the Muskie presentation and the Bass Presentation by Jami Norman was great as well. Came away with several great suggestions to try out on future outings.

Here is a post on the event on the Hartley's Hawgs website with several pictures.

Thanks again all.


----------

